

Programming on Early Microcomputers: A Retrospective - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/programming/programming-on-early-microcomputers-a-retrospective/

======
ceautery
That was pretty cool, but the image of the 3.5" disk left me groaning
anachronistically. Where's my 5.25"? Or better yet, the 8" Wargames-style
floppy? Kids these days.

~~~
ajross
The machines detailed (where they had storage at all) were primarily using
paper tape and audio cassette anyway. Floppy controllers for S-100 machines
were still a few years in the future.

------
mathattack
I very much enjoy the relative power of today's programming languages. There
is nostalgia, but I don't miss assembler at all.

------
egypturnash
Wow, this has to be one of the most annoying mobile styles I've ever seen.
There's this big green tab at center left that covers up the beginnings of
lines. Right at the place your eyes want to hang out while reading.

Tapping it reveals social buttons. No thanks, I'm not sharing this, I don't
want to inflict this mobile style on anyone.

~~~
Baustin
This should be all set now. Thanks for letting me know about the issue. You've
made this post more readable for millions of nostaglia-starved programmers
across the globe!

~~~
egypturnash
Cool, thanks!

